# graze snack boxes?



## lucy_x

they look yum, are they worth the money?


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh hun it would proboly be cheaper to create your own at home


----------



## lucy_x

Well i had considered that, But im crap at organising things like that :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Angelic one got few of us into them weekly 
they are amazingly tasty so easy as they come to me
Can give you code for free box?


----------



## ILoveShoes

I think it's worth it :) xx


----------



## lucy_x

MummyToAmberx said:


> Angelic one got few of us into them weekly
> they are amazingly tasty so easy as they come to me
> Can give you code for free box?

Yes please hun :thumbup:
would love to try them.


----------



## greenlady

They are great you always get different things and a little booklet to tell you the nutitional value in each. You can rate the ones you like and don't like e.g I'm going to bin the flapjacks which ard a bit naughty and the salted nuts. I work 3 days and I eat 4 over the 3 days, I would never be able to create such a variety of snacks at home.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Here you go: T4PG6F433


----------



## moondrops

Be careful though! I signed up for one free box and you have to give them your card details. I thought nothing of it until they took out two direct debits from me for two boxes with the excuse that they were taking payment early because of bank holiday. I had to pay for the second box but i cancelled the others and sent an email of complaint (may have been my stupidity but i didn't realise it was direct debit!) and they refunded me on the next box. So make sure if you don't like your first free box to cancel asap! 

Some of the stuff is gorgeous though, i loved the honey roast nuts, vanilla pumpkin and sunflower seeds and the chocolate and apple and cinnamon flapjacks yum! I hated the rest of the stuff i got but i'm not really into dried fruit anyway so i only ate 1-2 punnets out of 4 and the rest got chucked x


----------



## SisterRose

They're SO worth the money! Angelic_one posted a few weeks back with some codes and I know a few of us got a free box.

I started paying for regular boxes right after, they're so nice! And I disagree that I don't think I could make them at home for £3.50. When I go to tesco I've looked in the dried fruit/nut/superfood isle and it's really expensive for the things I get in the graze boxes!

I got a bag of dried banana the other week for £2.50. It was a big bag, but it's still expensive.

For £3.50 you get four little punnels filled with lots of yummy surprises that are healthy, good for you and free delivery. 

x


----------



## pixiefae

i had these every day for a couple of months however they do add up to around 700 cals per box which is worth paying in mind, when deciding whether to get them.


----------

